# Boyfriend is outcooking me!



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 3, 2009)

This seems kind of silly, but I don't like how my boyfriend cooks better than me! When we first started dating we went out for dinner a lot, but now we're both broke so we make dinner at his place.

I've never been a good cook, and I feel self-conscious about my lack of skills. I love watching cooking shows and would love to learn more, but I feel frustrated that I kinda get lost during the whole process and he pretty much takes over. I end up just watching him cook while I munch on some veggie sticks I managed to chop up.

I enjoy cooking with him... I just want to be part of the action! I look up youtube videos and recipes online, but I'm really struggling with the actual DOING part... What should I do?

<3 A


----------



## Taj (Oct 3, 2009)

Just sit back and enjoy TV while he is cooking.  After all, a good cook needs only a good client who enjoys his food.  Just give him praises he deserves, and he will be happy.  Trust me coz I have a good BF/cook too =)


----------



## hello_my_apple (Oct 3, 2009)

awwwww. its okay! it's a good thing!


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 3, 2009)

Haha, I wish my husband could cook better than me!

I'm really into cooking with a crock pot.  It's really easy and you can make everything from soups to brownies to applesauce in one!  I don't know if that'd be something you'd be interested in, but it's an easy way to make delicious meals that doesn't take a lot of slaving.  Crock pots are very cheap, too, $10-30 at big box stores depending on size.  Could always be something to try...

Or you can send him to my house to cook


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 3, 2009)

My husband almost cooks better than me and My Dad gives my Mom a run for her money in the kitchen too...As someone else said, We just sit back and enjoy it.....Doesn't bother me one bit because I get to eat good no matter who is cooking. Feel Lucky...some men can't successfully boil water.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 3, 2009)

I wish my boyfriend could cook better than me! Just sit back and watch him cook. I find that watching someone else is the best way to learn how to cook for me! You could also try to make a surprise dinner for him, I'll bet that he would love that!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 3, 2009)

I can't cook at all and I don't like it. I must have a man who can cook! My boyfriend can cook well, so everything is fine.


----------



## Cinci (Oct 3, 2009)

I agree with the other posters who say you should just sit back and let him do his thing.  Enjoy it while you can!  My boyfriend isnt a very good cook at all - he mostly gets in my way when I'm in the kitchen and I end up telling him to get out of my kitchen or go watch tv, lol..  But, we have come up with a good way to share the job - I plan the meal and get him to do all the prep work - he does all the chopping/marinating, etc.  

I give him specific instructions on how I need things cut (ie - Cut 6  tomatoes in half, scoop out the seeds, and then chop the remaining part into 1/2" cubes), and when I get home from work he is usually just finishing up.  It saves me alot of time and it I really appreciate that he does it!  

If you really want to be a part of the process, maybe you could ask him for a few specific things to do for each meal, and directions on how to do it?   And while you are doing your job, you could either watch what he is doing too, or ask him to explain what he's doing?  After a while I am sure you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_I agree with the other posters who say you should just sit back and let him do his thing.  Enjoy it while you can!  My boyfriend isnt a very good cook at all - he mostly gets in my way when I'm in the kitchen and I end up telling him to get out of my kitchen or go watch tv, lol..  But, we have come up with a good way to share the job - I plan the meal and get him to do all the prep work - he does all the chopping/marinating, etc.  

I give him specific instructions on how I need things cut (ie - Cut 6  tomatoes in half, scoop out the seeds, and then chop the remaining part into 1/2" cubes), and when I get home from work he is usually just finishing up.  It saves me alot of time and it I really appreciate that he does it!  

If you really want to be a part of the process, maybe you could ask him for a few specific things to do for each meal, and directions on how to do it?   And while you are doing your job, you could either watch what he is doing too, or ask him to explain what he's doing?  After a while I am sure you'll get the hang of it._

 
Thanks, those are good points =) I usually tell him what I want to eat and I'll help cut the vegtables, but I let him deal with the heating part, lol.


----------



## user79 (Oct 3, 2009)

If you really want to learn, buy a couple of cookbooks. They will help you learn the basics and necessary skills. That's how I started, now I consider myself to be an advanced cook. You learn all the little details as you go, and then you won't need cookbooks anymore. It's so much fun to learn!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 3, 2009)

I would also enjoy it. I sometimes wish my bf wasn't entirely clueless in the kitchen, but on the other hand cooking is a big pride thing and as long as we're getting props we don't usually mind.

I would practice making something simple and well... like a spaghetti from scratch. This way you can practice knife skills, sauce making, sauteing, etc. Just find any old recipe that has some decent reviews and start practicing and eventually you will be able to wow your boyfriend.

Also, don't be scared to experiment in the kitchen. Everyone has had things that did not turn out well, don't be discouraged... this is why I keep chicken tenders in the freezer... sometimes my wacky ideas don't work... but it gives me an idea of what will work and with time I get it down right.


----------

